# Found this on the ground...wondering if anyone recognizes it?



## Kelly Hanna (Aug 11, 2020)

I don't think it's off the tractor, but wanted to ask anyway....


----------



## Kelly Hanna (Aug 11, 2020)

more pics


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Haven't seen anything like that on either Ford tractor, but it looks like a similar function to a tailgate holder on a pick up. Maybe from a gate?


----------



## Kelly Hanna (Aug 11, 2020)

I found it by my sawmill, but know it's not from there. Friend living in camper near the mill said he didn't recognize it either. Could have been there for years and just surfaced due to the three days of solid rain.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Is that a zerk hole on the side of it? Are those two through holes on the flange threaded?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hard to comment with out something else in the photo to show how big it is.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Can't really tell if there is a snap-ring grove at the big end, but it looks a little like some sort mounting flange for a rotating shaft, where bearing or bushing fits in the big end and a rotating shaft comes out the small end. Also looks like the small end has either a brass, or bronze wear sleeve. That would explain what looks like the grease zerk hole Marc_Hanna is talking about.

If you take my guess and a $1.06 down to McDonald's, you can trade it for a small cup of coffee and they'll throw in the cream and sugar for free of that's the way you like it


----------



## Kelly Hanna (Aug 11, 2020)

So no threads in the holes other than the large one. It's a small part that fits in your hand with a lot of room left over. It might be a left over from the last person who lived here. Couldn't find anything missing on the sawmill or tractor. I thought it might be a part from my buddy's camper he lives in near the sawmill, but all his fittings are black.


----------

